# Electronic Gadgets...



## dbsailor (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi again,

I just got word that our relatively NEW tv's (a plasma and an LCD) would not work since they are not PAL enabled (unless you just want to watch dvd's). Are there any other appliances and or electronics that may cause some issues?

Thanks!


----------



## bintang (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi,

the voltage in Malaysia is 220 V (120 V in the US), this could cause some problems. And they use sockets and plug ins like in the UK here, you may need an adapter too.


----------



## bintang (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi,

the voltage in Malaysia is 220 V (120 V in the US), this could cause some problems. And they use sockets and plug ins like in the UK here, you may need an adapter too.


----------

